# Woo Hoo...New Soap Cutter!



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Look what came yesterday! Custom made to cut my "Vicki" mold slabs into 8 perfectly even 2.31 inch bars. Yeah, no more too big mistakes or too little mistakes, I'm sure thrilled with this cutter dance:


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

That is so nice! Tamera, what size are your bars?


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

3.5L x 2.31W x 1.5H When I gave the man the measurements he commented that it was a big old hunk of soap, :laughcry


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am STILL waiting on mine. I want one to cut slabs and another to cut logs! Will you share who made yours and how much?

Also what a beautiful texture on the top of your soap. How did you achieve that 

(Someone commented to me today that nobody shares how they do anything on this part of the forum...so I am going to ask questions after everyone's photo posts!!!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Sure I'll share Vicki. I want the same thing, I now need one for logs but since most of the soap I make is the slabs I thought I'd get that first.

Mine was made by Bud Haffner of Etsy. He really does quality work. It's solid Oak, Baltic Birch & HDPE. He didn't charge me more for the custom work, it was $139.00 + $15.00 shipping for a total of $154.00 I ordered it on Nov 27th and it arrived at my door on Dec. 1st. He had said it would be 1 week but it was only 4 days and that was with the custom size since most of his are 1" or 1.5". I couldn't be more pleased with every aspect of the transaction. Great communication also. His email is [email protected]

The texture on the top of the bars was easy. Before I added the fragrance, I saved out 6oz of soap batter in two different cups (for a total of 12oz) and colored one with Orange Oxide and the other with Juicy Green . I let the colors get a little thicker than usual and then poured a line of Orange down the middle of each slab and went back and poured a line of green just to the right of the orange. I got out my trusty bamboo skewer (how could I ever soap without a bamboo skewer!) and just went across each slab from right to left, back and forth with a slight arc so it would drag my green over the orange. Easy peezy!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Anthony made both our bar cutter and our log cutter. The log cutter was quite easy. I will see If I can get a pict and post it. I would love to have a slab cutter. Vicki are you using cubes now?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Very cool, Peggy Sue. Also, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice!

I have a 'tank' and couldn't imagine life without it. But now I'd like another that cuts 1" bars for some more decorative soaps I want to make. I want to cut them a tad smaller so I can get more from a batch to help offset the extra time it's going to take to make them. This looks like an affordable option. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes I am doing 25 pound blocks (don't call them cubes so at first had no idea what you were saying  But only using them for 5 soaps. 

I have a rigged tank, waiting on husband having enough time to make my cutters. No more waiting I am ordering, that is really an excellent price! I make about twice as many log pours as slab pours. Thanks so much Tamera. And Peggy Sue POST photos!

A funny.....in my glee of have a drying closet......I pulled out a new rack, filled it with 75 bars (my bars are more than 6 ounces before cure) I go to lift the rack to put it on the wheely card that takes it back to the closet...I couldn't even lift it! What was I even thinking that I could lift a 3x3 rack that is already heavy, filled with 75 bars off a counter and lift it onto a cart.................I was so dissapointed! Back to the drawing board! Vicki


----------

